# Monterey Bay Aquarium Pictures



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

Today I embarked on a trip to the aquarium! 

I hope you enjoy these pictures. 

Some sardines..



A Puffin that wanted to say hello



Various jellyfish.












A ton of fish.








A huge school.
"So which ones the teacher?!"











I've always had a thing for octopi. 




This sucker (hahahaha- get it?)was BIG. 7' arm span.

I spotted a Western Spotted (get it? I'm on a roll today!) Turtle on a log.



These next few are misc. animals and plants (ie kelp, starfish, snails, etc)













They also had 3 sea otters.





And last but definitely not least,
*drum roll*
The sea turtle! 









I forgot to include the art exhibit! 
All the art is "save the planet; recycle" style- art, so they are made 100% of plastic. 







The end! 
 
Tiffany.


----------



## wellington (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool. Glad you had a good time. Very witty commentary too.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2014)

I visited there, when they first opened because they had sea turtles. At the time I think it was two. I thought it was a pretty nice place. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## jaizei (Mar 17, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> I've always had a thing for octopi.



[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFyY2mK8pxk[/video]


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

Ignorant slob... LMAO! That is literally one of the best videos I've seen. 




wellington said:


> Very witty commentary too.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 17, 2014)

jaizei said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> > I've always had a thing for octopi.
> ...



I did not know this!


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very cool! I've always loved aquariums and zoos. Were my favorite places to go when I was little. Still are [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE] 

I always think of the sea turtle Crush from Finding Nemo now whenever I see one.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 17, 2014)

Love the pictures! Lmfao at the video!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: RE: Monterey Bay Aquarium Pictures*



Barista5261 said:


> I always think of the sea turtle Crush from Finding Nemo now whenever I see one.



Funny you mention so!, I saw him and Derek goes "Hey look- its Crush."


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 17, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Barista5261 said:
> 
> 
> > I always think of the sea turtle Crush from Finding Nemo now whenever I see one.
> ...



Hahahahaha. "Duuuuuuuuuuuude!"


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 17, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

This is my backyard. I love that place.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 17, 2014)

I love it too Bouaboua!


----------

